# Nebo Redline?



## Ramzious (Jul 24, 2010)

Why haven't I been able to find any posts on this light? At 220 lumens for under $35 I would think it would get a lot of talk. Maybe I just can't search forums correctly. Here's a link to where I bought mine-- will have more on it when I get it in my hands.

http://www.twocooltools.com/site/573454/product/5557


----------



## betweenrides (Oct 19, 2010)

I have that light. Bought it a few weeks ago at Batteries Plus (retail store) on a whim for $24. Great light for the money, but it didn't hold up as well as my L2D for riding. Started shorting out on the first ride. Was able to exchange with no problem, so I'll keep it as a backup light/general around the house use. It's a bit thicker and bulkier than the Fenix, as expected with 3 AAA batteries. The plastic battery carrier is the weak link in this light - my first one had a slight rattle, so I suspect it won't hold up to the abuse of trail riding.

The beam is very tight and good for general use but not as good a throw as the L2D. I haven't done a runout test, but on one ride it lasted close to 2 hours on Nimh rechargeables.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Wish they stated which led it uses. I'm guessing a Q5, but could certainly be wrong. Since they don't list the led, I can't link you a direct comparison, but I can say there are similar lights on Dealextreme (and elsewhere) for less $, under $15 with free shipping.


----------



## Ramzious (Jul 24, 2010)

*Amazed*

Just got mine in the mail today and all I can say is WOW. for such a small package to put out so much light is simply amazing- especially at the price it was. I won't get to "use" it untill after Christmas as it was supposed to be my gift from the wife, but I had to test it to make sure it worked in case something was wrong, 14 day return policy and all that.

Battery holder fails? That's what super glue and a soldering iron are for. Personally, I intend to run some cloth sports tape around the batteries to a)insulate against rattle and b) help plastic holder contain them a bit better.


----------



## expat42451 (Aug 2, 2011)

Received mine today along with the handle bar mount. Put everything together and just came back from about a 2 hour ride in the city center. I cant say how this light would do in a trail i.e. zero light setting but--- in strobe setting I notice a LOT more people seem to spot me than did with the Plante Bike half watt LED lamp I used fro the front of the bike before. 

Another rider here had one of these and I was impressed with it on a night ride. Considering to get much more than a Planet Bike lamp one would have to spend a lot more money I am so far pleased with the Nebo. Only 1 ride though and going to be interesting to see how it holds up. I already use rechargeable NiMH batteries for everything so battery life isnt that much fo a problem. I agree that the battery cage does seem a little flimsy. Be interesting to see how this holds up. According to the packaging the light uses a Cree XRE LED which has a product sheet here--but they wouldnt let me load the URL siunce I have under 10 posts. Just Google Cree XRE to find the data sheet. 

As far as the operation so far so good. One thing I have noticed is that with the push button switch in the base of the light rather than on the side, toggling it is prone to slide the lamp in the handlebar mount. Caution needed for this.


----------



## madmole (Jan 16, 2006)

Check out the Chinese deal sites, 5 times brighter available for $6 less in torch format. For almost the same price you can get > 1000 lumens in a bike specific format (handlebar and helmet mounts) with light, 3 hour on main beam batterys

I just got an XML-T6 for $44 thats 1200 claimed lumens (probably nearer 900-1000), and ability to take batteries away from head or bars makes them much better on the trail
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/t6-waterproof-xml-t6-3-mode-1200-lumen-white-led-bike-light-with-battery-pack-set-82510


----------



## expat42451 (Aug 2, 2011)

Madmole
Good looking light. Let us know how it survives


----------



## madmole (Jan 16, 2006)

Very nice light actually, kind of matt pewter in colour, very high quality. Also very well o-ring sealed. Lovely spot with a tiny spill, so a great head lamp, to cpomliment my 2 bike ray 3's on the bars.

Rear LED is also subtle at last, wont dazzle you like some

Will report once I've done some night rides


----------



## madmole (Jan 16, 2006)

Actually just had a play. All good. its a very tight spot, 3 modes, high, low and fast flash, off. It has a memory so turns on straight to last mode

Its waterproof, just been running for 10 mins in my pond!

hand warm after 15 mins on full, but doesnt get too hot to hold, instantly cool if dunked for a second so that suggest good conduction from emitter to shell

Oh, the front o ring is luminous so you can see it in the dark


----------

